# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  играет ли кто ни буть в шахматы?

## riogo

может сыграем тут на форуме?

----------


## fallen_angel

Давай. Я, если ты не против, белыми.

Ну что же, дуэль.

fallen_angel vs riogo

----------


## fallen_angel

Итак, правила:
(пишите в личку для дополнения или удаления правил)
1. В каждом посте должен на первом месте содержаться:
цвет фигуры
Ход (E2 E4)

Также возможна дополнительная информация.
2. Если игрок не ответил в течении суток(24 часов) после хода оппонента, то ход за него может совершить любой участник. Искл. : если игрок предупредил, что по техническим причинам не сможет ответить на ход в течение некоторого времени.
3. Если кто-либо сделал ход за участника, он автоматически занимает его место и теряет его только в случае, описанном в п.2.
4. Запрещается пользоваться помощью, в том числе просчитывать ходы с помощью компьютера.
5. Время партии не ограничено.
---
Для просмотра и сохранения текущего положения рекомендую программу chesspro:
http://dl.softportal.com/load/chesspro.rar

----------


## fallen_angel

Белые
E2 E4

----------


## riogo

чёрные
пешка b 7 - b6

----------


## fallen_angel

белые
слон F1 C4

----------


## riogo

чёрные
пещка g7 - g6

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

шахмотья по переписке! кульно! А может сыграем коллективно? 

fallen_angel team vs riogo team

allstars game?

----------


## fallen_angel

Белые
Ферзь D1 F3

---
Интересное начало...
В данном топе действуют правила игры, описанные в 3-м посте.

----------


## riogo

чёрные
пешка е 7 - е 6

----------


## riogo

*Волк-Одиночка*
выбирай фигуры, сразу 2-е партии вести могу

----------


## fallen_angel

Белые
Конь G1 H3
----
Извиняюсь )))

----------


## riogo

*fallen_angel*
не слон а конь)
чёрные
слон f8 - g7

----------


## fallen_angel

Белые
Рокировка:
Король E1 G1
Ладья H1 F1
---
извиняюсь за предыдущий пост.

----------


## riogo

чёрные
слон
с8 - в7

----------


## fallen_angel

белые
пешка
d2 d3

----------


## riogo

чёрные
пешка d7 - d5

----------


## fallen_angel

Белые
пешка E4 D5

----------


## riogo

чёрные
пешка е6 - d5

----------


## fallen_angel

белые
конь H3 G5

----------


## riogo

чёрные
конь g8 - f6

----------


## fallen_angel

Белые
ладья f1 e1
Шах.

----------


## riogo

чёрные
ферзь d8 - e7

----------


## fallen_angel

белые
ладья E1 E7
шах
---
Не понял хода...

----------


## riogo

чёрные
король е8 - е7
---

а что в нём странного?

----------


## fallen_angel

белые
конь B1 C3

----------


## riogo

чёрные
лодья Н8 - Е8

----------


## fallen_angel

белые
слон C1 D2

----------


## riogo

чёрные
король e7 - d8

----------


## fallen_angel

белые
конь C3 D5

----------


## riogo

чёрные
конь b8 -d7

----------


## fallen_angel

белые
ладья A1 E1

----------


## riogo

черные
лодья е8 е1
шах

----------


## fallen_angel

белые
слон D2 E1

----------


## riogo

чёрные
пешка h7 h6

----------


## fallen_angel

белые
конь G5 F7
Шах

----------


## riogo

чёрные
король d8 - e8

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Черным можно сорачивать компанию. Предлогаю поиграть на 
chessplanet.ru качаете от туда прогу и по ней играете с кем хотите!

----------


## riogo

*Волк-Одиночка*
почему мне сворачивать компанию?

я например тут появляюсь с разных компов

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

ну, честно  говоря, шансов даже на ничью я не вижу.

----------


## riogo

*Волк-Одиночка*
а я вижу

----------


## fallen_angel

Белые
Конь F7 E5

----------


## NoNaMe

Белые - 13 фигур с ферзем.
Черные - 11 и без ферзя.
Черным возможен ближайший мат через 2, 4, и 5 ходов, смотря чем они сходят.
Если *riogo* победит - это будет нечто.

*Волк-Одиночка*
Я в начале тоже хотел это предложить. Но интересно понаблюдать за игрой.

----------


## riogo

*NoNaMe*
сл ход я напишу поже ибо сейчас зашол на 5 сек, но мне интересно почему будет не чесено?

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

В смысле не честно? Кто такое сказал? Все нормально, играй.

----------


## riogo

*Волк-Одиночка*
ой глюкануло

мне показалось(((

я ещё на работе

----------


## riogo

чёрные
пека h6-g5

----------


## fallen_angel

??? ты уверен в ходе

----------


## riogo

*fallen_angel*
а почему бы и нет

----------


## fallen_angel

Ход невозможен

----------


## riogo

*fallen_angel*
ой блин извини, глюканул(((


чёрные
конь d7 - e5

----------


## fallen_angel

белые
Ферзь F3 E2

----------


## riogo

чёрные
конь f6 - d5

----------


## NoNaMe

*fallen_angel*
мля, мог ведь вилку поставить...конем...которого срубили.

----------


## riogo

*NoNaMe*
как?

----------


## NoNaMe



----------


## riogo

*NoNaMe*
в этом случии он потерял бы коня или ферзя (ну если бы он захотел схавать мою лодью

хотя если над ситуацией лудше подумать то он мог и скушать моего слона и поставить в достаточно не лёгкую ситуацию

----------


## NoNaMe

> хотя если над ситуацией лудше подумать то он мог и скушать моего слона и поставить в достаточно не лёгкую ситуацию


 Это я и прощитывал.
Но поскольку ферзь теперь заперт, за тобой преимущество.

----------


## riogo

*NoNaMe*
а я его и не терял

----------


## fallen_angel

белые
пешка D3 D4

----------


## riogo

чёрные
лодья h8 - d8

----------


## fallen_angel

Да, с вилкой конкретно протупил....

----------


## fallen_angel

???

----------


## NoNaMe

???

----------


## riogo

ой блшин a8 d8

половину партии держу в бошке и перепутал сторону(((((

----------


## fallen_angel

На h8 нет ладьи, она на A8
-------
Извиняюсь, кстати, около минуты висел мой некорректный ход, последний мой ход был:
белые
пешка D3 D4
---------

----------


## fallen_angel

белые
Пешка D4 E5

----------


## riogo

*fallen_angel*
уже поправил см выше

----------


## riogo

чёрные
конь d5 -f6

----------


## fallen_angel

белые
Ферзь E2 F3

----------


## riogo

чёрные
слон b7 - f3

----------


## fallen_angel

да уж...

----------


## riogo

*fallen_angel*
окуратней тебе возможен мат в 3 ходану или мение

----------


## fallen_angel

белые
пешка G2 F3

-----
вот что значит алкоголь.

----------


## riogo

чёрные
лодья d8 - d1

----------


## riogo

*fallen_angel*
ладно даю тебе фору
после 3-х ходов щитаю максимум на 1 ход в перёд, до этого щитал минимум на 20)))

кстати скинте скрин последней растоновки фигур))

----------


## fallen_angel

Мой король повержен, дальнейшее продолжение бесмысленно.
Вилку надо было ставить и смотреть куда ферзя ставил.
Партия завершена.

*Победа riogo*

----------


## riogo

*fallen_angel*
спс за партию, но у тебя шанс был)

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Делаю вызов *riogo* 
Хочу сыграть белыми.
Белые: пешка d2-d4

----------


## riogo

*Волк-Одиночка*
принимаю вызов
чёрные
першка е7 е6

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

белые 
пешка с2-с4

----------


## riogo

чёрные
пешка h7 h6

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

белые 
конь в1-с3

----------


## riogo

чёрные
пешка В7 - В6

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

белые конь g1-f3

----------


## riogo

чёрные
белые конь g8-f6

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

белые слон с1-f4

----------


## NoNaMe

> белые 
> конь в1-с3


 


> белые конь b1-с3
> Последний раз редактировалось: Волк-Одиночка (Чт Дек 20, 2007 10:02 pm), всего редактировалось 1 раз


 два раза?

чет я не врубился, какой ход то был?

----------


## riogo

*NoNaMe*
мы уже заметили)))

----------


## riogo

чёрные
слон f8 - d6

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

белые слон f4-d6

----------


## riogo

чёрные
пешка c7 d6

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

белые пешка е2-е4

----------


## riogo

черные
пешка d6 d5

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

белые пешка с4-d5

----------


## riogo

чёрные
ракировка
король e8 g8 лодья h8 -  f8

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

белые пешка d5-e6

----------


## riogo

чёрные
пешка d7-e6

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

белые слон f1-d3

----------


## riogo

чёрные
конь b8 c6

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

белые пешка е4-е5

----------


## riogo

откладываю партию до 8-9-х чисел янворя

----------


## riogo

чёрные
конь f6 - d7

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

белые
рокеровка
0-0

----------


## fallen_angel

Yeah! Show must go on!
Для болельщиков текущее положение:


Не скрою, болею за волка. )

----------


## riogo

чёрные
конь c6 - b4

----------


## fallen_angel

Внимание!
Волк-Одиночка, прошло более 24 часов, игру можно перехватить согласно правилам, которые где-то там написаны. Ходи )))

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Извиняюсь за задержку...
Белые 
Слон d3-e4

----------


## riogo

чёрные
солон с8 - а6

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

белые
ладья f1-e1

Мы тут последние 2 хода изменили. 

*fallen angel* у тебя там скрин не верный. сбил с толку риого.
не хватает третьего хода пешки b7-b6.

----------


## fallen_angel

Это не жертва, это обмен.
--------
Сорри, пропустил Ваши 2 хода, сбил с толку всех (

----------


## riogo

черные
лодья a8-c8

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

белые
ферзь d1-b3

----------


## riogo

чёрные
b4 - d3

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

белые 
ладья e1-d1

----------


## riogo

чёрные
конь d3-f4

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

белые
ферзь b3-a3

----------


## riogo

чёрные
конь f4-е2

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

белые 
конь с3-е2

----------


## riogo

чёрные
слон a6-е2

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

белые 
ладья d1-e1

----------


## riogo

черные
слон е2- f3

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Белые 
слон е4-f3

----------


## ~Broken Love~

только в шашки

----------


## riogo

чёрные
пешка f7-f6

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

белые
ладья а1-d1

----------


## riogo

приостанавливаю партию до понидельника ибо ухажу в запой в честь др

----------


## fallen_angel

Требую продолжения банкета )))

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

*fallen_angel*
Как тебе позиция? 
По мне пока равная.

----------


## fallen_angel

Хороший ход a1 d1, не попался. Инициатива у riogo, можно в ловушку попасть - непредсказуемо для меня он играет.
В эндшпиле мну кажется riogo сольет.
Вообщем я тож думаю равная ситуевина. 
Спасский тоже думал ничья )
---
Что-то riogo не торопится с ответом - видимо счас придумывает матовую комбинацию ходов на 10 вперед.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Инициатива у риого? мне кажется у меня, я сейчас атакую, у меня есть пешка лишния, да и на а7 пешка подвисла, назревает неприятная связка по линии d, слабая пешка на d6 да и фигуры у меня по лучше стоят. В ендшпиле риого не весело будет.

----------


## fallen_angel

Пешка уведет ферзя за собой ХЗ, где же riogo???

----------


## наивная дурочка

Люди,я знаю как ходит конь!!может кто подкине ссылку,где можно нормально научиться играть..играю плоховато..

----------


## U.F.O.

http://www.google.ru/

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

chessplanet.ru  вроде тут можно научиться..

----------


## Рогоносец

Я хочу с кем-нибудь сыграть.  :Big Grin:

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Я хочу с кем-нибудь сыграть.


 крутая игра- Шахматы с Гарри Каспаровым. Там обучалка тоже встроена, с дебютами, защитами и историческими играми. Онлайн тоже предусмотрен, только Я никого в онлайне не видел еще. Но против компа сложновато играть- у него тоже обучалка вшита- память может ссылаться на исторические игры и там подсказки для себя брать, плюс способен запоминать и анализировать твою манеру игры. Дошел до финала, так и забросил- умный , собака, комп. Может знает кто-нибудь, где дополнения скачать, чтоб онлайн режим не глючил?

----------


## Selbstmord

Никогда не играл в шахматы. И до сих пор не умею. А вот в шашки - пожалуйста.

----------


## dukha

> Да ну шахматы это не интересно...долго думаешь...долго играешь...и в конце ещё и проигрываешь...((


 Отличная метафора. Жизнь - как игра в щахматы: долго думаешь, долго играешь и в конце еще и проигрываешь.

----------


## Amonimus

В десять лет получил 5ый разряд (с пешкой на значке), пытался получить 4ый но балла не хватило, сказали турнир через год. Пришёл через год, продул. Устал, нервы, экстремантус. Больше в шахматы не играл

----------


## dukha

вот

----------


## Amonimus

> вот


  Оо?

----------


## dukha

> Оо?


 Ну, когда я играл в шахматы, 4 и 5 разрядов не было, хотя гугл разубедил меня.

----------


## Amonimus

ясн

----------


## dukha

d2-d4
Смелые есть?

----------


## Amonimus

щас, в уме плохо.
ищу программу

_добавленно:ffuuu, что за ## выпускают? Это просто шахматная программа, почему мне вылезает тонна ##?!_

----------


## Amonimus

Да ну нафик, я в PAINTE буду.
е7-е6

facepalm, а ходы раз в день делать чтоли?

----------


## dukha

c2-c4
Обычную доску достань

----------


## Amonimus

d7-d5
уберёт кто-нибудь
(я веду лог)

----------


## dukha

Kc3

----------


## Amonimus

Ka6

----------


## dukha

cd

----------


## Amonimus

с7-с5

----------


## dukha

de(d5xe6)
Ты в курсе, что я твою пешку съел? cd значит, что я побил пешкой c пешку с линии d(c4xd5).

----------


## Amonimus

Сс8 х е6
В курсе
Как раз понял почему я бросил

----------


## dukha

d4-d5

----------


## Amonimus

:Confused: 
С е6-f5

----------


## dukha

e2-e4

----------


## Amonimus

с5-с4




> ааа боже, нет. я не могу это дермо пройти, я начал проигрывать. оо вау! так тиии

----------


## dukha

Сдаюсь)

----------


## Amonimus

EPIC FAIL 
LOL FACEPALM
ты чего?

----------


## dukha

Ты слона на ровном месте зевнул, я такие партии отдаю.

----------


## Amonimus

не зевнул, его кроме как в гнезно не куда возращать, мешается. Все сводится к клетке d5 из-за которой взаимный геморой. решил освободить... да дурь полная, если бы заранее знал что придётся играть в шахматы на форуме не рождался бы. рукалицо

----------


## dukha

Тоже мне проблема. Не расстраивайся. Просто у нас уровень не сопоставим.

----------


## Amonimus

спааать

----------


## dukha

Что за програмка и что за круги?

----------


## Amonimus

MS paint, а зелёным, куда стоило было идти.
Надо было коня на с6 поставить, всё попортил

----------


## Amonimus

Да ну нафик, это нельзя пройти, я сваливаю отсюда

----------


## dukha

Коней вообще нежелательно ставить на крайние вертикали, они тогда менее эффективны.
А ты в шахматы хочешь учиться играть или это просто для развлечения?

----------


## Amonimus

Играть умею думать нет, проблем.
Про развлечение...не понел.

----------

